# Ogio Edge Hybrid Golf bag



## njc1973 (Jul 23, 2012)

I've recently purchased an Ogio Edge Hybrid Golf bag so thought I'd give my impressions after a few rounds.

It works well as a carry bag as it has comfortable straps, sits nicely on the lower back, has a sturdy stand and is light enough to carry for long periods, although due to the limited number of dividers thare is a fair amount of clattering as you walk.

The bag works ok as a cart bag as it sits well on the base of my Gokart trolley and all the pockets are accesible when attached to a trolley, although the getting your umbrella in and out of the velcro strap will be a bit of a mission.

Tha main drawback to the bag, which would stop me buying a replacement if required, is the ridiculous rain hood which is attached to the bag by two plastic poles which are inserted into holes in the top of the bag and velcro which attaches to the neck of the bag, you can't walk ten yards (either carrying or pushing) without one of the poles popping out which gets really annoying after constantly replacing it.

Therefore if you are looking for a bag which can be carried and put on a trolley I would suggest you keep looking or move somewhere that has no rain.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 23, 2012)

I can understand what you say about the rain hood. It is superb on the Ogio cart bags (I had an Atlas for many years) but I can see how it may be an annoyance when carrying. Ogio do, however, still make some of the best bags out there.


----------



## munro007 (Jul 23, 2012)

They have changed to a Hoode design. Its not the best if i am honest. http://www.invodo.com/Ogio-Rain-Hoodie/p/ELHQGBKB


----------



## njc1973 (Jul 23, 2012)

the new rain hood has 2 plastic stalks which fit into the top of the bag and the cover is sort of spring loaded (looks a bit like a venus flytrap), trouble is that the tension in the hood that causes it to open, theres no zip on it so you pull it open & it springs back closed, forces one of the stalks out because they're slightly on an angle & don't go in deep enough. I think its a major design flaw as the principle is good but it doesn't work well in practise.

The rain hood also takes up a lot of room iand just fits in the large pocket of the bag ( taking up 1/2 the space in the pocket) as it only flattens down rather than folds up


----------

